# Supreme Corq X2 vs. Altec synthetic cork



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 15, 2010)

Does anybody have any pros/cons on the difference between these 2 synthetic corks?

I usually get the Supreme Corq X2 from the winemakersdepot.com and was wanting to start getting them from finevinemwines.com but they carry the Altec synthetic cork.

Not sure if all synthetics are the same - or if some are better than others.

Or are the Agglomerate, Normacorc, or 1x1 corks better to use?


----------



## JohnT (Nov 16, 2010)

I believe that the altec cork was first to hit the market and was found to promote early wine oxidation. I know that there have been a number of law suits by wineries using this product 

I think that altec was followed by supreme cork and that the product was meant to correct the oxidation problem. To a lesser degree, supreme cork still has oxidation problems over time. 

If having to choose, I would go with the supreme cork. 

johnT.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 16, 2010)

Is there a better option in synthetic?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 16, 2010)

I have always used the Nomacorc. Love them. Easy in and out. Easy to sanitize and I buy 1,000 at a time.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 16, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> I have always used the Nomacorc. Love them. Easy in and out. Easy to sanitize and I buy 1,000 at a time.



Does that have a foam center?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 16, 2010)

No. It's completely the same thru out. There is an impression of grapes on the side.


----------



## Dugger (Nov 16, 2010)

The Nomacorc synthetics I use do have a foam center and nothing on the sides ( #9, 1.75"). They must offer different styles?


----------



## JohnT (Nov 16, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Is there a better option in synthetic?



Winemaker, 

The best synthetic option is the stelvin screwcap. Granted, you will need the right bottles and equipment, but even the comercial wineries are leaning toward screwcaps to avoid the dreded TCA.


----------

